# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  joanna makabresku
czesc,
can anyone give a link for lyrics to the album "piata prostytucja" by joanna makabresku? I've looked but can't seem to find any... 
Dziekuje,
joasia

----------


## Michal 23 PL

I have put it to www.google.pl  and there are many results like:  http://www.alt.cgm.pl/recenzje/plyta.php?id=168  http://www.furia.terra.pl/joanna.html  http://www.emuzyka.pl/cd/wykonawca/6838.php 
You can do the same. I don't know whether you want mp3 or just info but
you will find what you need this way. 
Cheers, 
Michal

----------


## Michal 23 PL

I have put it to www.google.pl  and there are many results like:  http://www.alt.cgm.pl/recenzje/plyta.php?id=168  http://www.furia.terra.pl/joanna.html  http://www.emuzyka.pl/cd/wykonawca/6838.php 
You can do the same. I don't know whether you want mp3 or just info but
you will find what you need this way. 
Cheers, 
Michal

----------

thanks for the help! 
But I need lyrics to their songs.... 
Those sites (and others I've tried) don't have them; I've tried  teksty.pl as well, and no luck! 
joasia

----------

Do you know of any websites similar to teksty.pl ? I can try looking for the lyrics there...

----------

